# What do you do to target stress?



## dmos87 (2 Aug 2010)

My mind is constantly on the go with things to do or be done, planning, etc. and I can't switch off at the end of the day. Shaky hands are flaring up today 

It got me wondering what others do to chill out at the end of their day? Any tips for me?

Other than change jobs, get a life and see a professional


----------



## D8Lady (2 Aug 2010)

Gardening - nothing like stabbing a fork into muck or a slug to sort you out.


----------



## Mpsox (2 Aug 2010)

Fresh air, either a good walk or a potter in the garden

Sit my 3 year old up on my lap and let her tell me about her day. Whatever you're worried about won't seem so important when you are being told that Igglpiggle lost his blanket, or that Mammy was bold or that she saw Buzz Lightbulb on the telly

A good book. Turn the telly off, stick a CD on and put your feet up.

I also find cooking is great, made butternut squash and chilli soup yesterday as well as some lemon shortbread, good way of focussing your attention on something else

Lastly going to a match, fresh air, shout at the ref, opposition or your own players, definatley a great way to unwind


----------



## MandaC (2 Aug 2010)

Agree with most of the suggestions here, walking, reading, cooking......also gym does it for me. 

The hardest thing for people is to be actually able to switch off.  I have seen some people who just can't do it.  You may need to cut your hours, if you are one of those constantly doing extra hours and take control of your own life.  I sometimes find it is not the job, it is the person, a stressy person would be stressed whatever they do.


----------



## dmos87 (2 Aug 2010)

Thats true MandaC. I am constantly overrun doing additional work and then the jobs at home build up too, so you cant win. 

I'd give my left baby finger for a housekeeper for a week


----------



## ophelia (2 Aug 2010)

Are you self-employed? Is there anyway you could delegate some jobs to others? Are there any young relatives/friends in your life who would do a bit of housework for you? (for a small payment or favour). Don't take any more additional work until you have cleared your desk, so to speak. 
No matter how busy you are always give your self ten minutes everyday to just go into a darkened room, lie down, close your eyes, put on a relaxing cd and let your mind relax.
Make sure you get some fresh air and exercise and perhaps take a Vit B Complex supplement (sorry if thats rated medical advice).


----------



## dmos87 (2 Aug 2010)

Have a full-time job as well as 2 part-time jobs, a house to take care of, 2 dogs to walk, etc., a partner to try and spend time with around shifts, etc. etc. the list is endless. All three jobs are unsociable hours and my partner works nights in a pub so some weeks I struggle. 

Have told work no.2 that I want August off to have some days to myself and they agreed so thats a good start. 

re: young relatives helping out - I am young! only 23


----------



## Vanilla (2 Aug 2010)

Can you afford a cleaner/someone to mow lawns etc? Just you mentioned you could do with a housekeeper for a week. 

Then perhaps instead of feeling you have to clean/iron/mow or whatever else is on the list, you could go for a walk or indulge in a hobby or an evening class that you enjoy. You may also need to delegate some household/pet tasks to your partner or ask friends/family for help. Small steps help with stress levels.


----------



## Teatime (2 Aug 2010)

dmos87 said:


> My mind is constantly on the go with things to do or be done, planning, etc. and I can't switch off at the end of the day. Shaky hands are flaring up today
> 
> It got me wondering what others do to chill out at the end of their day? Any tips for me?
> 
> Other than change jobs, get a life and see a professional


 
Running, perfect for relieving stress. Sign up for a run, get a training programme and off you go. First step is the hardest. Its very addictive. Does matter whether it's 1 mile, 5k, 10k, half-marathon, marathon etc etc. Some people listen to music when running. I personally like to think when I am running and if I dont want to think, I up the pace so that all I can concentrate on are breathing and running. And I dont mean running on a treadmill, leave that to mice - get outdoors, preferably away from urban areas, fresh air - you can run in any weather too, lovely feeling running in the rain.


----------



## Leper (2 Aug 2010)

One thing I learned years ago and seems to be obvious, but sometimes we forget the obvious.  Do not let pressure of work get to you.  When you clock out, sign off or whatever remember the job is behind you and leave it there until you resume next day.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Aug 2010)

The best way to calm the head down is to make a list and prioritise jobs.  Once its on the list you should automatically feel calmer because at least you know it will be done at some stage and won't be forgotten.  Remember not everything has to be done tomorrow which is the habit that a lot of stressy people get into.  

If you can't sleep because your mind is too active keep a post-it pad and pen at the bedside and if something that you have to do is bothering you then write it down and it might help ease the stress.


----------



## dmos87 (3 Aug 2010)

Teatime, the running might be a good idea. I like listening to music when I can so combining the two could be nice. 

I'm a bit OCD around the house and I only have myself to blame, but its hard to let go of my habits now. I iron everything. Literally every garment that is washed, right down to socks, tea towels, etc. My partner thinks its wierd but I feel funny wearing wrinkled clothes. Its just so time consuming. Because I work so much, by the time I settle in to iron the pile is enormous and I can kiss at least 3 hours of my free time goodbye.

My partner is very good at helping and does the "yuck" jobs that I can't stomach. The man can't iron to save his life so delegating that is out of the Q  But he's good. He just doesn't see the dirt that I do, does that make sense? He's happy to sit in an untidy room but I can't.


----------



## michaelm (3 Aug 2010)

I rarely watch TV (and always mute the ads).  Regularly have a bottle of beer before my dinner.  Periodically get out for a mountain walk.  Very little stress.  You should try to knock the ironing on the head.  Very few things need ironed if you shake them out before hanging them on the line and fold them properly afterwards (or after taking them out of the dryer).


----------



## MrMan (3 Aug 2010)

Regarding lists, its nice to see things getting ticked off and you also realise that the workload isn't insurmountable at all.
I don't have a natural inclination to go for walks, but when I do with my OH i find we talk an awful lot more than we would in the house and it always is refreshing. My fall back for stress mangt has always been sport though.


----------



## JP1234 (3 Aug 2010)

I go to bed early and listen to music on the MP3 for a couple of hours.

Other than that walking the dog seems to help, never been one for going for walks but since getting the dog I find I am walking probably an extra 90 minutes each day which gives me the time to clear my head.


----------



## Caveat (3 Aug 2010)

Music and sex - preferably at the same time - are the best destressers ever. 

Other than that dmos87, stand back a little from the situation and just ask yourself: "If I don't do this right this minute, what's the worst that can happen?"

Perspective.


----------



## burger1979 (3 Aug 2010)

Music - this is where i heal my hurt,its in the world i become, contained in the hum between voice and drum, its in the change, the poetic justice of cause and effect, its in minor keys, solutions and remedies.....when bitterness ends.........


----------



## dmos87 (3 Aug 2010)

Caveat said:


> Other than that dmos87, stand back a little from the situation and just ask yourself: "If I don't do this right this minute, what's the worst that can happen?"
> 
> Perspective.


 
I can be healthy and happy - take a look at this:

http://www.independent.ie/lifestyle...cancer-risk-for-houseproud-women-2264796.html

now THAT makes me not want to clean


----------



## foxylady (3 Aug 2010)

dmos87 said:


> Teatime, the running might be a good idea. I like listening to music when I can so combining the two could be nice.
> 
> I'm a bit OCD around the house and I only have myself to blame, but its hard to let go of my habits now. I iron everything. Literally every garment that is washed, right down to socks, tea towels, etc. My partner thinks its wierd but I feel funny wearing wrinkled clothes. Its just so time consuming. Because I work so much, by the time I settle in to iron the pile is enormous and I can kiss at least 3 hours of my free time goodbye.
> 
> My partner is very good at helping and does the "yuck" jobs that I can't stomach. The man can't iron to save his life so delegating that is out of the Q  But he's good. He just doesn't see the dirt that I do, does that make sense? He's happy to sit in an untidy room but I can't.


 

I dont think any man sees the dirt a woman does, I know exactly how you feel , being very ocd myself and constantly wound up. I do find though that some days you need to just say to hell with it all and do absultely nothing or you run the fear of wearing yourself out completely


----------



## Complainer (3 Aug 2010)

Try walking or cycling to/from work, and make your journey home a real physical test - going as fast and as hard as you can. For me, this provides a great seperation between work life and home life. On the few days where I drive or get a lift home (i.e .no physical exercise), I notice that I am often still in 'work mode' at home, e.g. 'what is the three year cost saving plan for that new dress you've bought, my dear'.


----------



## Purple (3 Aug 2010)

foxylady said:


> I dont think any man sees the dirt a woman does, I know exactly how you feel , being very ocd myself and constantly wound up. I do find though that some days you need to just say to hell with it all and do absultely nothing or you run the fear of wearing yourself out completely



Ignoring the blatant sexism of that comment I find that my wife is useless at cleaning. She can tidy but she can’t clean worth a damn and I’ve never met a woman that can iron properly. 

Caveat is right, it’s all about perspective. Ask yourself if the world will stop turning if you don’t do what you are worried about. People are what bring happiness everything else is just a tool to help you interact with others. I de-stress by interacting with my wife and children and friends. Walking and running are also good, as is reading and listening to music but in the end happiness and hope come from our relationships.


----------



## MandaC (3 Aug 2010)

I would not be the world's greatest cleaner either as I am not interested in cleaning.

If I come home and the floors need mopping or skirting boards washed or whatever and I am too tired or want to go to the gym, etc, the floors can wait for another few days.

If the ironing from Monday is not done till Friday or even the following Monday, then so what.

I like to wake up early on a Saturday morning and get the housework out of the way, but if I dont do it, it can wait till whenever.


----------



## Vanilla (3 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> I distress by interacting with my wife and children and friends.



I'm hoping you meant de-stress!

If OP is interested in starting running, I found the C2-5k programme very good. You can download this to your i-pod and run it along with your own music, it's a programme designed to take you from the couch to 5k running ( ie C 2 5 K) in managable 3 weekly runs. You start off interspersing walking with running and gradually increase the running.


----------



## Purple (3 Aug 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I'm hoping you meant de-stress!



Yes, typo. Fixed!


----------



## ney001 (3 Aug 2010)

I find the best thing you can do for stress is share it - tell your other half if something is on your mind, he/she mightn't have a solution but I guarantee that you will feel better having told somebody.  We have a little 15 min chat about work/bills etc when I come home - it clears the air and then you can enjoy your evening.  Otherwise, I find a good walk on the beach with the dogs or a damn good book help!


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> Ignoring the *blatant sexism of that comment*
> 
> *I’ve never met a woman that can iron properly.*


----------



## Ciaraella (3 Aug 2010)

Exercise-wise i find walking very relaxing, i put fast music on my ipod and walk to the rhythm of the music which feels very therapeutic.

Also yoga is brilliant for focusing the mind and learning to breathe and meditate to calm yourself. I always sleep really well after a class which would have a knock on effect on helping you feel less stressed.


----------



## dewdrop (3 Aug 2010)

What about a wee prayer or is this gone out of fashion?


----------



## NOAH (3 Aug 2010)

Ah stress the modern world.  You are working too hard but as you may need to do so for various reasons then cutting back is not an option.  Over the years I had quite a few mechanisms for dealing with " pressure of work" whether they worked is not for me to say but here are a few tips.

NB good time management is the key to all of these.

1.  Work smarter not harder=  I have had people who would spend hours on tasks and others do same task in minutes.

2.  Establish what your boss, if you work to a boss,   wants and just do that.  

3.  Make a list and prioritise, Rome was not built in a day.

4.  Figure out how important you are,  ie put your hand in a bucket of water, take it out and see the difference, that's how important we are.

5. Ask yourself, whats the worst thing that can happen if I dont do so and so today?

6. Read " Dont sweat the small stuff" great little book.

and then relax by doing something totally unconnected with work that you really enjoy.

And of course keep reading DONT ASK ABOUTMONEY board.

enjoy


----------



## dmos87 (4 Aug 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


>


 
Come and take a trip to my home darling, I'll show you what a REAL woman irons like!! haha! 


Am very interested in the couch to 5K, can I download that from iTunes??


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Aug 2010)

One point to consider is not to over-think or get stressed about being stressed - "for fear of the fears" as the saying goes. What I mean is that its fairly normal to have a good dollop of stress in our lives, you dont have to necessarily feel that its something to be eradicated, so unless its noticeably wearing you out then maybe its not such a problem. 

I find the kids are the best thing for taking my mind off work/worries - when playing with them the world around fades into the background. A good hot bath, especially if have those jets, is good, or the local jacuzzi/sauna/steamroom combo (not sure if they are in the right order!!).

Play a sport that requires contant attention - e.g. squash or indoor soccer. With something like jogging or walking you can end up in zombie mode just mulling over things while not smelling the roses or the sea spray or whatever.


----------



## pinkyBear (4 Aug 2010)

Hi there,
I also find Vitamin B helps, http://royaljellystore.com/vitamin-B.htm. I have actually noticed that Mr. Bear and I are calmer and can deal with things better since starting to take vitamin B.

To tell you how bad I was, whenever I got bad news I would actually start to get physically sick. I kid you not. I started taking Vit B complex about 2 months ago, and well there is alot going on - that is not so good at the moment, and no sickness!!! Just calm!!

P..


----------



## MandaC (4 Aug 2010)

dmos87 said:


> Come and take a trip to my home darling, I'll show you what a REAL woman irons like!! haha!
> 
> 
> Am very interested in the couch to 5K, can I download that from iTunes??



C25K is on itunes. There are a couple of different versions of it.


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


>



I made an observation based on personal experience. Of course there are women who can iron properly, I just haven't met them.


----------



## becky (4 Aug 2010)

I'm not a great ironer myself and know a few men who can iron.  That said I have yet to meet a man who can wash dishes properly.


----------



## pinkyBear (4 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> I made an observation based on personal experience. Of course there are women who can iron properly, I just haven't met them.


 
I am a firm believer of leading by example Purple, you will just have to do the ironing yourself to show us all how to do it properly...

You could even get a book out of it, or a DVD... 
P..


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> I am a firm believer of leading by example Purple, you will just have to do the ironing yourself to show us all how to do it properly...



Call over around 10.00 tonight and you'll see me in full flow.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Aug 2010)

Get an ironing press, folds down on a hinge. Shirts done in 6 or 7 fold downs. sit on a high stool watching telly while ironing. takes a lot of the effort out of it - only marginally faster i'd say as you have to line it up carefully before pressing down as otherwise you get a bad crease.

Some personal experience of the above but the boss is the main user.


----------



## pinkyBear (4 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> Call over around 10.00 tonight and you'll see me in full flow.


 
Unfortunatly I'm a busy girl However you could do an ironing DVD, like a fitness dvd... You in your spandex showing us all how its done... I can see it now..


----------



## truthseeker (4 Aug 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> You in your spandex showing us all how its done...


 
Im more in favour of you starting in your underwear or a perhaps naked with a strategically placed bit of the ironing board blocking any real view - then ironing and putting on the clothes as they are ironed. So ending up in a full suit.

Kind of a backwards strip tease? You could play the whole show in reverse at the end for extra thrill.


----------



## pinkyBear (4 Aug 2010)

Not a bad suggestion truthseeker... I think this DVD could really work - as a teaser Purple you could put a trailer on youtube....The DVD could be called Purple Reign... Given your ironing prowess Purple..


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2010)

All great ideas but I sold my image rights for the next 3 years and after consulting my agent it seems that this project would breach the terms of the contract.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Sunny (4 Aug 2010)

Maybe instead of the DVD, you could just buy one of these

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_AYwY74fDr...Z4Xn36tRc/s1600-h/naked+men+ironing+board.jpg


----------



## Firefly (4 Aug 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Im more in favour of you starting in your underwear or a perhaps naked with a strategically placed bit of the ironing board blocking any real view - then ironing and putting on the clothes as they are ironed. So ending up in a full suit.
> 
> Kind of a backwards strip tease? You could play the whole show in reverse at the end for extra thrill.


 
And end up in your...































BIRTHDAY SUIT

Sorry


----------



## pinkyBear (4 Aug 2010)

Not the same as seeing Purple


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> Not the same as seeing Purple



I'd PM you the pictures but if Mrs Purple found out she's be seeing Red.


----------



## pinkyBear (4 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> I'd PM you the pictures but if Mrs Purple found out she's be seeing Red.


 
Or purple even


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> Or purple even



She's already seen that.


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Aug 2010)

I seem to remember the much missed Clubman being an exponent of that much maligned art


----------



## Caveat (4 Aug 2010)

I do most things around the house in the nude meself. Seriously.

It's the old housewife cliché of course isn't it - nude housework? But I get it, I totally do.

When practical of course - I draw the line at lighting the fire during winter.


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2010)

Caveat said:


> I do most things around the house in the nude meself. Seriously.


So do I but the neighbours don't like it much when I'm washing the windows.


----------



## Teatime (4 Aug 2010)

Caveat said:


> I do most things around the house in the nude meself. Seriously.


 
And you scoffed at me naked in a field of thistles


----------



## dmos87 (8 Aug 2010)

This thread turned Xrated quickly!! lol  

Turns out the stress was bad - I've been told by my GP that I am a either a Coeliac or wheat intolorent  Having bloods taken early this week and have a pending Scope appointment to further check the damage to my gut. I can't say I'm surprised with all the stress I have and how ill I've been feeling.

So it's safe to say the ironing will be non-existant, along with all the other household duties 

Purple, I might be needing your ironing services - a DVD for my OH to show him how its done!!!


----------



## Teatime (8 Aug 2010)

dmos87 said:


> Turns out the stress was bad - I've been told by my GP that I am a either a Coeliac or wheat intolorent  Having bloods taken early this week and have a pending Scope appointment to further check the damage to my gut. I can't say I'm surprised with all the stress I have and how ill I've been feeling.


 
Being coeliac is a pain but there is a huge variety and availability of gluten free foods in supermarkets and cafes these days when compared to 5/10 years ago.

Take my advice and try the running. It can be tough at first but then the training becomes very enjoyable and great for relieving stress. You can also join an athletics club and run with others. You can set goals and target certain road races to improve your 'PB'. The Streets of Galway 8k was on yesterday. 2000+ people ran the race, all ages, shapes, sizes etc. The run is great and the craic around town was mighty with complete strangers chatting about their run etc. 8k, snackbox and plenty of pints - what more could you ask for?


----------



## dmos87 (8 Aug 2010)

Theres a cross county cycle coming up in October that looks pretty tough but I love cycling and reckon if I start cycling every day from now until then, pushing myself further each time, I could finish it. First things first though, get the scope out of the way, read up a bit about Coeliac disease and go from there. I bought a book today thats pretty good on receipes,  "The everyday Wheat-free & gluten-free cookbook". Its got loads of receipes and instead of just saying I can't eat something, it shows me how to cook what I want with substitutes for wheat and gluten so I can.


TBH I'm just looking forward to having some time just for me really so the cycling should be nice. OH bought me the arm strap for the iPod yesterday so I'm ready to rock and roll!!


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Aug 2010)

Just heard a guy on the telly asking "what's the most dangerous job a naturist can do". Believe it or not it's not ironing.

Frying sausages !!!!!!!!


----------



## dewdrop (9 Aug 2010)

I wonder are some of recent posts much help to the original poster?


----------



## Purple (9 Aug 2010)

dewdrop said:


> I wonder are some of recent posts much help to the original poster?



laughter is a great way of relieving stress.


----------



## dmos87 (9 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> laughter is a great way of relieving stress.


 

Its true, I've been chuckling away over the past few comments. 

Thanks anyhow Dewdrop, you're very good


----------



## Vanilla (9 Aug 2010)

dmos87 said:


> I bought a book today thats pretty good on receipes,  "The everyday Wheat-free & gluten-free cookbook". Its got loads of receipes and instead of just saying I can't eat something, it shows me how to cook what I want with substitutes for wheat and gluten so I can.



Your consultant or GP will no doubt have told you not to go on a GF diet until your scope is over and you have the results as going on the GF diet now will affect your results.

I have coeliac disease and was diagnosed about 15 years ago. Best advice I could give you would be *not* to buy special cook books- they are often full of hard to find ingredients. Instead just cook whatever you fancy with GF ingredients. Buy some GF flour and cornflour, zyntham gum for baking, GF baking powder, GF pasta ( tesco own brand are good- the fusilli ones or Bulalun GF spaghetti), and away you go. For me I wouldn't bother baking bread, I've tried loads of recipes and it's never great, I buy the odd ciabatta roll GF or juvela fibre bread but wouldnt bother otherwise. Once you get the hang of it life without gluten is no problem at home- in fact it can be healthier than most peoples diets. EAting out is a problem but you get to know good restaurants and you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## dmos87 (9 Aug 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Your consultant or GP will no doubt have told you not to go on a GF diet until your scope is over and you have the results as going on the GF diet now will affect your results.
> 
> I have coeliac disease and was diagnosed about 15 years ago. Best advice I could give you would be *not* to buy special cook books- they are often full of hard to find ingredients. Instead just cook whatever you fancy with GF ingredients. Buy some GF flour and cornflour, zyntham gum for baking, GF baking powder, GF pasta ( tesco own brand are good- the fusilli ones or Bulalun GF spaghetti), and away you go. For me I wouldn't bother baking bread, I've tried loads of recipes and it's never great, I buy the odd ciabatta roll GF or juvela fibre bread but wouldnt bother otherwise. Once you get the hang of it life without gluten is no problem at home- in fact it can be healthier than most peoples diets. EAting out is a problem but you get to know good restaurants and you'll get the hang of it.


 

Thanks for this! Yep, I've a great GP who's informed me on all, I got the books to prepare myself really - even chewing gum will be off the cards, so strange!! Some of the receipes are good but I wouldnt be keen on the GF breads so I reckon i'll go without there. My blood test is scheduled for Wednesday morning, fast for 12 hours before (which will be easy as I'll be sleeping haha). Once the results are in I'll sit down with my GP again and go over everything.


----------

